# Can I Get Credit for Time Served???



## Big Don (Feb 8, 2008)

Can I get credit for time served? :wah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

Half of U.K. men must be insane couch potatoes


----------



## grydth (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, the purveyors of the study obviously hope to give the impression that British men are all couch ridden TV addicts or British women must be terrible in the sack....... either one yielding lots of angst and controversy........... all the hysteria all to their benefit, of course.

I did my own survey.

My personal study shows 95% of what I see in the media to be slanted, trivial or incomplete. I further found that 75% of studies were long on self serving and short on scholarship. A shocking 0% of the time would I trade intimate time with the woman I love for yet another infernal device to bring shallow media trash into my home.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey, TVs won't ask you to cuddle!


----------



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hey, TVs won't ask you to cuddle!


They are a one time expense you can enjoy for years.


----------



## tellner (Feb 9, 2008)

But only a quarter would give up smoking. Hoog.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Unlike Americans who seem to tell you their entire life story within minutes of meeting you for the first time Brits are very private people and when asked in the street by pollsters will say anything they think the questioner wants to hear. No one in their right mind believes the statistics that come from any company that polls public opinion here.
They only asked 2000 people and half said they'd give up sex for a tv? Out of the millions that live here? Yeah right, that's really accurate!
Big Don you really don't like Brits or Europeans do you as you constantly seem to be looking for things that show us in a bad light


----------



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Unlike Americans who seem to tell you their entire life story within minutes of meeting you for the first time Brits are very private people and when asked in the street by pollsters will say anything they think the questioner wants to hear. No one in their right mind believes the statistics that come from any company that polls public opinion here.
> They only asked 2000 people and half said they'd give up sex for a tv? Out of the millions that live here? Yeah right, that's really accurate!
> Big Don you really don't like Brits or Europeans do you as you constantly seem to be looking for things that show us in a bad light


Polls are notoriously inaccurate. It all goes back to the three types of lies: lies, damn lies and statistics.
Tez, did you really not get the humor in the thread's title? This has less to do with Brits or Europeans and more to do with humor, although, I must admit, unlike the majority of Americans I do NOT think something is better just because it is European in origin. Why? Because, that is STUPID.
If I send you a few pounds will you rent a sense of humor?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Polls are notoriously inaccurate. It all goes back to the three types of lies: lies, damn lies and statistics.
> Tez, did you really not get the humor in the thread's title? This has less to do with Brits or Europeans and more to do with humor, although, I must admit, unlike the majority of Americans I do NOT think something is better just because it is European in origin. Why? Because, that is STUPID.
> If I send you a few pounds will you rent a sense of humor?


 
Nothing wrong with my sense of humour but if you remember you called us hardly civilised and inherently stupid so I guess it's just you I don't find funny.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 9, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Nothing wrong with my sense of humour but if you remember you called us hardly civilised and inherently stupid so I guess it's just you I don't find funny.


 
I must've missed that one - a shame as that had potential for a high humerous-irony-quotient conversation .

As to the OP ... I think *not*!  No ups-downs for six months in exchange for a TV !  Half a year of celebacy so that I can not watch crap on an evenbigger screen ... can we haggle?  How about six days?  No, too long, humm ... half a week?  Nah, forget it - come back when I'm retired :lol:.


----------



## Whitebelt (Feb 9, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Polls are notoriously inaccurate. It all goes back to the three types of lies: lies, damn lies and statistics.
> Tez, did you really not get the humor in the thread's title? This has less to do with Brits or Europeans and more to do with humor, although, I must admit, unlike the majority of Americans I do NOT think something is better just because it is European in origin. Why? Because, that is STUPID.
> If I send you a few pounds will you rent a sense of humor?





> Nothing wrong with my sense of humour but if you remember you called us hardly civilised and inherently stupid so I guess it's just you I don't find funny.




Keep it clean people, I'n not a MOD but I can remind you that this is a _FRIENDLY_ discussion forum and not a race war. Keep it respectful.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Whitebelt said:


> Keep it clean people, I'n not a MOD but I can remind you that this is a _FRIENDLY_ discussion forum and not a race war. Keep it respectful.


 
:lfao:

I thought you had to be 18 to be on the forum?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Half of U.K. men must be insane couch potatoes


 
If I offended anyone by the above I apologies it was not my intension. I do not believe the story that the link goes to so I made the above statement.

I am into a Chinese way of thinking and its culture (I am married into it) and I can tell you if you asked that question in Beijing it is likely you would get the findings that most men in Beijing would rather punch-out the person asking the question than have a 50 inch TV or have sex.... actually they would pretty much get the same results asking me


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> If I offended anyone by the above I apologies it was not my intension. I do not believe the story that the link goes to so I made the above statement.
> 
> I am into a Chinese way of thinking and its culture (I am married into it) and I can tell you if you asked that question in Beijing it is likely you would get the findings that most men in Beijing would rather punch-out the person asking the question than have a 50 inch TV or have sex.... actually they would pretty much get the same results asking me


 
Actually most men in the UK *would* punch out someone asking questions!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Half of U.K. men must be insane couch potatoes




Being that it was only for 6 months and most of those asked are probably married, they might do that anyways. So why not say so and get a 50" TV out of it.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Being that it was only for 6 months and most of those asked are probably married, they might do that anyways. So why not say so and get a 50" TV out of it.


 

If I got a 50" TV I'd have to put it in my sittingroom and go out into the garden and watch it, it's far too big!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd have to rearrange the living room to be able to comfortable watch it without getting a stiff neck.  Half the crap on TV nowadays isn't worth seeing on a small TV let alone a big screen.  I do have a couple of video games that would look great on it, though.  As for giving up sex for a large tv...well, I've only been married for a little over two years to a woman 13 years my junior...I'd be in BIG trouble if I tried taking that challenge.


----------



## SageGhost83 (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't buy into statistics, either. They can be slanted to prove anything, regardless of how outlandish it is. I love brits and most of the brits I know are awesome dudes and real swingers. I seriously doubt that they would give up sex for a television, unless they were lying just to get the television. I know that I wouldn't give up one of those sexy british women just for a friggin television only to have to watch the crud that passes as entertainment these days.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you for the negative rep...unsigned. If you have a problem with any of my posts please pm so we can discuss it civilly and like adults.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Thank you for the negative rep...unsigned. If you have a problem with any of my posts please pm so we can discuss it civilly and like adults.


 
Seems like the sensible thing to do...

jim


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 14, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> If I got a 50" TV I'd have to put it in my sittingroom and go out into the garden and watch it, it's far too big!



Women will never understand the concept of too much chocolate.
Men will never understand the concept of too large of a TV.


----------

